# How much HP for canoe ?



## PeteZ (Oct 22, 2007)

Thinking about a square stern canoe w/ small outboard. Anyone know what size motor would be best ? Is 2 hp enough ? What brands do you like ? THANKS for any replies !


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

I think 2 hp would be plenty. I use a 4 hp to push around a 19 ' sailboat and my 19' lund at restricted lakes. I have used a electric trolling motor on a couple of canoes, nothing over 24 pounds thrust and it moved just fine. Brands are a personal decision, buy what you can afford .


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Last summer my only boat was a 14' mod-v aluminum boat. The width was around 4.5' on this thing. I used just a 24lb thrust trolling motor and it was good enough for fishing lakes that were less than 50 acres.

If I were you, I would probably go ahead and spring for a 2hp or better. Keep an eye on Craigslist because every once and a while a cheap Briggs and Stratton or similar motor will come through.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Hp size on a canoe depends largley on canoe size and purpose. If you run an 18' canoe on open water with two people and little gear 2hp is fine. If you are tripping and have several days gear you will find a 2hp is underpowered especially if you find yourself traveling upstream against significant current. I found that out the hard way in Canada a few years ago. I got washed backwards, running a 2hp, halfway through some rapids and got swamped. When I run river/lake trips in Michigan I use a 4hp on my 18' canoe. If I do any more Canada trips, water is often much faster, I will use a 6hp. On these trips there ia always two guys and several hundred pounds of gear.
If I had to settle on one motor, and my canoe was 17' or larger, I would probably buy a 4 or 5hp. This would give you flexability for different types of trips. But be VERY cautious when running light. Nothing more squirrely than a canoe with too much HP.


----------

